
Apple has patented technology to automatically scan songs and remove swear words - 6stringmerc
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-patented-technology-to-scan-songs-and-remove-swear-words-2016-3?r=UK&IR=T
======
6stringmerc
Methinks the walls of the garden have gotten just a bit taller with this
development.

